# Pyramiding...



## Sam1993 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello I'm sorry to bring this back up I know it got a lot of posts already...
I read toms post about pyramiding and also everything else there is about pyramiding on this forum.

I got a few questions and I hope u guys don't mind 

1 year ago I adopted a sulcata 
She's 2 years old I think that the breeder I got her from didn't do a good job about humidity...
I think she is slightly pyramiding
I have her in a closed chamber with over 90% humidity she has a water bowl that she uses everyday drinking and laying in it I also spray her carapace with water twice a day.

Two questions 
1. Will the slight pyramiding go away or at least will get smoother?
2. If I would start soaking daily would I get better results than without? 

Thx for ur time[emoji1]


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 12, 2019)

1. You can’t reverse it, but you can keep it from getting worse.

2. Yes, it would.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 12, 2019)

Keep up the fight. I am in the same perdicament. But I was the previous owner. 
Just took me awhile to find TFO.


----------

